
Telegram says Apple has prevented it from updating since April - rakibtg
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-russia-telegram-apple/telegram-says-apple-has-prevented-it-from-updating-since-april-idUSKCN1IW14R
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17197817](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17197817).

